# How do remove vocals from mp3 song?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I already tried it with audacity and it doesn't work. Anyone know of another way (free)?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Vocal removal does work fairly well in Audacity. Other audio editors are really no better. They all rely on the same technique: subtracting the left channel from the right channel, thereby eliminating any content common to both channels. In order for this technique to eliminate vocals effectively, the following must be the case with your MP3 file:

The recording must be stereo.
The entire vocal part must be exactly in the center, with no vocal harmonies or echo effects, for example, off-center.
Any non-vocal part you want to retain must be either off-center or outside the frequency range of the vocals you are eliminating.
This video demonstrates the technique in Audacity:






This article offers additional tips, such as applying filters to restrict the elimination of content to just the vocals:

http://www.ethanwiner.com/novocals.html


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> Vocal removal does work fairly well in Audacity. Other audio editors are really no better. They all rely on the same technique: subtracting the left channel from the right channel, thereby eliminating any content common to both channels. In order for this technique to eliminate vocals effectively, the following must be the case with your MP3 file:
> 
> The recording must be stereo.
> The entire vocal part must be exactly in the center, with no vocal harmonies or echo effects, for example, off-center.
> ...


yeah, I already tried all of that and it doesn't work. 1. It doesn't remove the whole vocal, you can still hear it 2. It only works for some mp3's. 3. For some it leaves a static and for others nothing happens when you play the music


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

The right tools have not been invented to perform this yet, so it's practically impossible to entirely remove vocals from a song. Try to find the acapella somewhere; your best bet.


----------

